# First time taking a bite



## Shane Gokey (Jan 13, 2011)

I will admit, I was terrified at first. Once I did it I didn't want to stop 
Hopefully I will be able to decoy more often and learn different techniques
Enjoy!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1swJpHBZAKs


----------



## Nicole Lit (Jan 21, 2009)

Good for you! You did look at little freaked at first ;-) but you sure looked like you had a good time at it. 

The first time I ever took a bite with a sleeve when I joined our SchH club I have to admit it was pretty intimidating. It IS addicting though...


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Looks like you had a great time.....but quit that dance thing or they'll be putting the dogs on you without the suit! :lol: :wink:


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> Looks like you had a great time.....but quit that dance thing or they'll be putting the dogs on you without the suit! :lol: :wink:


my thoughts exactly :mrgreen:


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Yeah well ya gave the suite/pillow a try now its time to "Shout With The Devil"l and put on a Schutzhund arm and look the DEVIL in the eye.


----------



## Alison Grubb (Nov 18, 2009)

Good for you.
Keep with it. There's no rush in the world like it.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Ha ha, your videos crack me up. Good watching your progression as well. The dancing was funny too.


----------



## Nicole Lit (Jan 21, 2009)

bob scott said:


> looks like you had a great time.....but quit that dance thing or they'll be putting the dogs on you without the suit! :lol: :wink:


roflmao


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Pretty funny and entertaining if I do say so myself, and good for you without young decoys coming up the ropes there wont be a future agression control for working dogs, keep up the good work and always keep a smile and enjoyment in what you do. Pride gos along way with working dogs, but make sure you cut it off before your head swells, other than that you looked happy in doing it for your first time after a few secs.

Also being up in the New England area see who and how to get up with some of the differing clubs up there, theres a strong bunch of clubs in the north east.


----------



## Shane Gokey (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks everyone I appreciate the positive feedback!


----------



## Pete Stevens (Dec 16, 2010)

Nice! Just remember its just a matter of time before you get bit...3 kinds of people in this wonderful K9 world; those who will be bit, those who have been bit, and.....those who will be bit again! You already started to relax some and have fun, but be careful with those hands on a leg bite.


----------



## Stacy Moseley (Jan 22, 2011)

Nice video man. I hopefully will take my first bite next tuesday. Any advice you can give.


----------



## Pete Stevens (Dec 16, 2010)

Video your first bite.....I wish I had video of mine but that was in a parking lot of a police station many moons ago. Oh yeah- have fun and listen to the trainer.


----------



## Shane Gokey (Jan 13, 2011)

Stacy Moseley said:


> Nice video man. I hopefully will take my first bite next tuesday. Any advice you can give.


Just don't let the nerves get the best of you, I was pretty scared. Once I did it they had to force me to take off the suite.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Stacy Moseley said:


> Nice video man. I hopefully will take my first bite next tuesday. Any advice you can give.


NO Dance steps


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> NO Dance steps


+1


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

@59 seconds :lol:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=otCpCn0l4Wo


----------



## Shane Gokey (Jan 13, 2011)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> @59 seconds :lol:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=otCpCn0l4Wo


Haha at least somebody got it, It was the first thing that popped into my head when I put the pants on..


----------



## Julie Blanding (Mar 12, 2008)

Can't touch this! 

Nice work!! Looks like your going to have A LOT of fun.
Some of those leg bites can really hurt..  Upper thigh bitters anyone?

Julie


----------



## Edmond Kan (Jul 17, 2008)

Make sure you get a 'private area' protector - especially when doing leg bites.

Manhood is required before, during and after training.


----------

